# Another Convert



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Why was this thread closed? Doesn't matter. I just wanted to let everyone know that I have been named the new Matrix Shad rep for the PFF. Videos of me crushing fish with Matrix Shads coming soon.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

:clapping::watching:


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

So you must know the secret Matrix handshake?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

gay handshake

A social faux pas in which you stroke the other party's palm with your index finger during a normal handshake. Can be seen as a sexual advance and it just feels really creepy. Go ahead, try it on someone.
The dignitaries at the UN were disgusted when Tom stealthily caressed the Japanese ambassador's hand with a gay handshake.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

You didn't need to tell him Grouper!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Not enough chlorine in the gene pool these days.

That's all.

Hope everyone can get back to POSTING some well written informative posts, and all of the drama and other BS comes to rest.

It's times like this that I really wish this was a paid site and only members could access the forums. It would cut back on the riffraff and force everyone to be civil.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

dabutcher said:


> Why was this thread closed? Doesn't matter. I just wanted to let everyone know that I have been named the new Matrix Shad rep for the PFF. Videos of me crushing fish with Matrix Shads coming soon.


Please Butcher, please,please,please don't be.

Does this mean you're going to start night fishing?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

oh boy....here we go again.

Two people snuck matrix shads on my boat w/ intent to use and catch fish with them.
I don't know how they got past my shad sniffing dogs...stupid dogs!

Both times they quickly put them away and started throwing the MR-17...CAUSE I WAS CATCHING and they were just throwing.

I'll use matrix IF:
They make my next 3 boat payments and throw in some new zara spooks so my post have fish in them...


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

barefoot said:


> I'll use matrix IF:
> 
> They make my next 3 boat payments and throw in some new zara spooks so my post have fish in them...



Hilarious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Subcribed


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

My announcement was a bit premature. Matrix and my agent hit a snag while negotiating my signing bonus. I wanted a $1,000,000 and they countered with one free bag of shads per week for one year. We're not that far apart and I think that we will come to an agreement pretty soon.


----------



## _kyle_ (Jul 30, 2015)

When am I gonna see a 10-12" matrix?


I really think they'd go good in my marlin spread. :whistling:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Butcher, see that's what's wrong with our country. These hi fa-lootin corp. guys have no sense of value. I can see you're easily worth 2 bags/wk. and a few big round jig heads.

Country's gone to crap!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

_kyle_ said:


> When am I gonna see a 10-12" matrix?
> I really think they'd go good in my marlin spread. :whistling:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I might actually buy a 10" shad, for cobia...that might be a good bait.


----------

